# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νέο μέλος

## allesandro30

geias paidia kai kalo mhna.
shmera eimai polu euxaristhmenos giati eida pws mesa sthn mia fwlia twn kanariniwn mou exei 3 augoulakia kai h allhn exei 4 augoulakia. thn deutera tha ekolaptei to prwto augoulaki.:party0024:
alla eimai kai distixismenos giati den kserw an to ena apo ta tesera augoulakia tha genithei giati katalathos to ekana ena spasimataki kai exei mia lakouvitsa.:sick0018:

----------


## vagelis76

Δημήτρη καλώς ήρθες!!!!!
Να χαίρεσαι τα πτηνά σου και με το καλό να σου έρθουν τα μωράκια!!!!!!!
Το αυγό που αναφέρεις μάλλον θα πρέπει να το απομακρύνεις αφού είχες τέτοιο ατύχημα στη φωλιά.Από τη στιγμή που τσάκισε λίγο,έπαψε να συνεχίζεται και η ανάπτυξη του εμβρύου και το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις αν παραμείνει κάτω από τη κανάρα και ανάμεσα στα υπόλοιπα αυγά,είναι να δημιουργηθεί εστία μόλυνσης....
Θα σου πουν σίγουρα τα πιο έμπειρα μέλη για τη διαδικασία που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις φίλε.

Καλή διαμονή!!!!!!!

----------


## alkisti

Kαλώς ήρθες δημήτρηηη !!!

----------


## allesandro30

euxaristw vageli76 gia th sumvoulh sou

----------


## nikosman

καλως ηρθες και με το καλο να ερθουν και τα πουλακια σου!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Καλώς ήρθες με το καλό να υποδεχτείς τους νεοσσούς.*

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Δημητρη καλη διαμονη  :bye:  :bye:  :bye: 
με το καλο να δεχτεις τα μικρα σου

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες Δημητρη στην παρεα μας! ευχομαι συντομα τα ζευγαρακια σου να εχουν αρκετους και κυριως υγειεις απογονους! για το αυγουλακι που λες το πιθανοτερο ειναι να εχει παρει αερα και να ισχυουν οσα σου ειπε σωστα ο βαγγελης.ομως αν δεν το δει καποιος απο κοντα (αν και η λακουβιτσα ενισχυει οσα εχουν ειπωθει ) δεν μπορει να πει κατι με σιγουρια.ισως εχει γινει μονο ραισμα.στην παρεα μας υπαρχουν ατομα με χρονια εκτροφικης πειρας που σιγουρα θα εχουν τυχει σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις και θα ξερουν την συνηθη εξελιξη.γνωμη μου ειναι (αν δεν σου πουνε κατι διαφορετικο ) αν δεν υπαρχει τρυπα ωστε να βγει το υλικο απο μεσα και να μολυνει τη φωλια να αναμενεις λιγο και μολις περασουν 5 μερες απο την εκολαψη του πρωτου αυγου μετα το βγαζεις.ολα θα ηταν πιο ευκολα αν ηξερες να κανεις ωοσκοπηση με εναν δυνατο φακο led 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CF%83%CE%B7

* σε παρακαλω μην γραφεις σε greekenglish

----------


## allesandro30

jk21 ΑΠ' ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΣΣΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΔΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΑΚΟΥΒΙΤΣΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΧΘΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ Η ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΟΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ?

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς όρισες Δημήτρη στην παρέα μας. Σου εύχομαι πολλά και υγιή πουλάκια.

----------


## jk21

για μενα ,προς το παρον περιμενε.αν ειναι μικρης διαστασης τοτε δεν κινδινευει να ανοιξει αμεσα και να μολυνθει η φωλια.εσυ το βλεπεις καλυτερα απο κοντα.

----------


## xXx

> jk21 ΑΠ' ΟΤΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΩΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΝΕΟΣΣΟΥ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΙΔΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΑΚΟΥΒΙΤΣΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΩ ΚΑΙ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΤΥΧΘΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ Η ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΩ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΟΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΑΥΓΟ?


Καλωσόρισες στην παρέα μας φίλε 
*Μην γράφεις με greeklish και με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ είναι κανόνες του φόρουμ*

----------


## elena1996

Καλως ηρθες Δημητρη και καλη διαμονη!!!

----------


## mpikis

Καλώς τον!να τα χαίρεσαι όλα!

----------


## allesandro30

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου και σε όλο το φορουμ επίσης. Θέλω να σας ευχηθώ να έχετε μια υπέροχη χρονιά, υγεία ευτυχία και αγάπη σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας και το 2014 να μας βρει όλους με πολλούς νεοσσούς όλους μας!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Καλη επιστροφη Δημητρη ! ξανα κοντα μας !!!

----------


## allesandro30

Καλώς σας βρήκα και πάλι φίλτατε jk

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Δημητρη. 

Καλως ηρθες!! και παλι στην παρεα μας. 

Σε ευχαριστουμε για τις ευχες σου!!! 

Επισης!! να εισαι παντα καλα.

----------


## allesandro30

καλησπέρα και σε εσένα συνονόματε

----------


## Gardelius

Καλώς Ήρθες και πάλι και καλή συνέχεια !!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Δημήτρη στην παρέα μας... άμα έχει ραγίσει γερά να το απομακρύνεις...

----------

